# Möhre vs. Karotte



## gabrigabri

Servus!  

Da in Österreich alles anders ist, wollte ich wissen, wie man es in Deutschland sagt. Was wird am häufigsten benutzt? Möhre oder Karotte? SWind beide für alle verständlich?

Danke, ciao!


----------



## Kraus

Credo che siano intercambiabili (almeno a vedere il Google): la prima dovrebbe essere una parola di origine slava (marchew in polacco e morkov' in russo significano "carota").

Übersetzung (von Moderator hinzugefügt):
_Ich glaube, sie sind austauschbar (wenigstens gibt Google den Eindruck): "Möhre" müsste ein Wort slawischen Ursprungs sein (das polnische _marchew_ und das russische_ morkov'_ bedeuten "Möhre" bzw. "Karotte")._


----------



## Jana337

Inhaltlich bin ich einverstanden (ich empfinde beide Wörter als austauschbar), aber mit dem slawischen Ursprung des Wortes bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Der Duden sagt, das Wort sei mittelhochdeutsch und eine tschechische Internetquelle behauptet, dass sowohl die slawischen Wörter als auch Möhre einer gemeinsamen indoeuropäischen Wurzel entstammen.

Jana


----------



## Paskovich

Ich denke, dass beide verständlich sind. 
Gebräuchlich ist hier in meiner Gegend jedoch keins von beiden.

Wie sagen schlicht "Mohrrübe", was hier allerdings eher wie "Morübe" ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Hutschi

In meiner Gegend (Sachsen) wird hauptsächlich "Möhren" verwendet. Aber "Mohrrübe" ist auch üblich.

In der Gegend, wo ich geboren bin (Steinach, Haselbach), gibt es auch den Ausdruck: "Gelbe Rüben" (dort im Dialekt etwa gesprochen: "gelwa ruhm.")

"Karotte" verstehe ich, habe das Wort aber noch nicht aktiv verwendet.


----------



## EvilWillow

Hallo,
ich sage immer "Karotte", aber in Kochbüchern finde ich fast ausschließlich "Möhre". Und auch auf den Verpackungen steht zumeist "Möhren", meine ich. 

Nach dem Bertelsmann-Lexikon ist eine Karotte im eigentlichen Sinne eine kurze, rundliche, zarte Möhre, im weitesten Sinne die Gemeine Möhre oder Gelbe Rübe.


----------



## flame

In Österreich wird ausschließlich "Karotte" verwendet; "Möhre" wird verstanden, klingt in useren Ohren aber doch eher fremd.


----------



## beclija

Die offizielle botanische Bezeichnung ist Karotte (Möhre ist in dieser Terminologie uneindeutig, da es ein Überbegriff ist, der auch und vor allem Wildmöhren beinhaltet - siehe etwa http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karotte + Diskussionsseite). In einem Großteil Deutschlands scheint jedoch alltagssprachlich "Möhre" üblicher zu sein. In Österreich ist "Karotte" die einzige gängige hochsprachliche Bezeichnung, in der Schweiz meist "Rübli" (so etwa auch bei Inhaltsangaben auf Produktverpackungen).


----------



## Lykurg

Ich verstehe Karotte, Mohrrübe und Möhre selbstverständlich, spreche aber selbst (wie mein Umfeld) fast ausschließlich von _Wurzeln_.


----------



## heidita

Lykurg said:


> ausschließlich von _Wurzeln_.


Oh, Wurzeln! Kauft man das auch so?

Man versteht, glaube ich, alle bis jetzt genannten Wörter, aber in Westfalen wird meist Möhre benutzt.

Ich persönlich würde Wurzeln nicht als Möhre verstehen.


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:


> Da in Österreich alles anders ist, wollte ich wissen, wie man es in Deutschland sagt. Was wird am häufigsten benutzt? Möhre oder Karotte? SWind beide für alle verständlich?


Ja, beides ist verständlich und standardsprachlich. Im Norddeutschen wird außerdem überwiegend einfach "Wurzeln" gesagt -- ich kenne das Gemüse eigentlich nur unter diesem Namen. Allerdings wird "Wurzel" im restlichen deutschen Sprachraum nicht verstanden.

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

Kajjo said:
			
		

> ...
> Allerdings wird "Wurzel" im restlichen deutschen Sprachraum nicht verstanden.


... Verstanden schon, auch wenn sie als Bezeichnung für Möhre (und die in meiner Gegend weniger verbreitete Karotte) nicht verwendet wird. Wurzelgemüse als Oberbegriff oder Bezeichnungen wie Wurzelwerk, die selbstverständlich auch Möhren umfassen, sind auch hier üblich. Allerdings sollte man sich im Gemüseladen schon etwas eindeutiger äußern - notfalls kann man ja auch auf die Möhren zeigen, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. ;-)

Einen schönen Sonntag noch.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ich kenne Möhren, Karotten und Rüben, benutze selbst aber nur Mohrrübe (ebenfalls als "Morübe" ausgesprochen). Bei "Wurzeln" würdet ihr bei mir schwarzes Zeug kriegen. 

Hintergrund:
Möhre kommt von dem westgermanischen Namen aus dem althochdeutschen "morha", jedoch ist es verwandt mit dem russischen "морковь" (morkov').
Bekannt soll sein, dass "Karotte" über das Niederländische (karote), Französische (carotte) und Lateinische (carota) auf das griechische "καρότο" (karóto) zurückgeht.

Jana, gibt es bei euch nicht auch "karotka" und "mrkev" im Tschechischen? Gibt es einen Unterschied?


----------



## jester.

Mohrrübe klingt irgendwie wie eine Mischung aus Möhre und Rübe...


----------



## LeoLeoMikesch

Ralf said:


> ... Verstanden schon, auch wenn sie als Bezeichnung für Möhre (und die in meiner Gegend weniger verbreitete Karotte) nicht verwendet wird. Wurzelgemüse als Oberbegriff oder Bezeichnungen wie Wurzelwerk, die selbstverständlich auch Möhren umfassen, sind auch hier üblich. Allerdings sollte man sich im Gemüseladen schon etwas eindeutiger äußern - notfalls kann man ja auch auf die Möhren zeigen, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. ;-)


 
Nee, wirklich, als Schleswig-Holsteinerin kann ich bestaetigen, dass man in Norddeutschland ganz ohne Zeigen einfach nur Wurzeln verlangen kann und echt Mohrrueben kriegt.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Artikel ist schon alt, aber ich wollte keinen neuen anfangen.

Kontext: REWE hat neue Kassensysteme, bei denen man die Waren selbst einscannen muss.

In der vergangenen Woche hatte ich Möhren gekauft. Diese waren frisch und hatten natürlich keinen Scan-Code.
Also musste man einen Namen angeben.
Ich schrieb "Möhren". Darauf kam das Ergebnis, dass diese nicht im Sortiment seien.

Ich wendete mich an eine Verkäuferin, die die Kunden betreute. Sie meinte, ich solle "Karotten" eingeben. Das funktionierte dann, obwohl es keine Karotten sondern Möhren waren.

Eine Nachbarin an einer benachbarten Kasse hatte das gleiche Problem.

Zeugt es von einem Sprachwandel? 

(Ob REWE einen Sprachwandel herebiführen will, das steht hier nicht zur Diskussion und wäre wahrscheinlich eher eine politische Frage und deshalb Off-Topic.)

Hat der Begriff "Karotte" jetzt "Möhre" abgelöst? Oder verwendet REWE hier einen nichtstandardsprachlichen Begriff`? 


Duden:
Karotte
*[zarte, junge] Möhre [einer kleinen, runden Art]*
Herkunftälter niederländisch karote < französisch carotte < lateinisch carota < griechisch karōtón = Möhre, Karotte


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hat der Begriff "Karotte" jetzt "Möhre" abgelöst? Oder verwendet REWE hier einen nichtstandardsprachlichen Begriff`?


Der Ausdruck _Möhre_ gehört schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr zu meinem aktiven Vokabular. Ich wäre nicht einmal auf die Idee gekommen, etwas anderes als _Karotten_ einzugeben. Die von Dir zitierte Definition halte ich für reichlich aus der Zeit gefallen.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Bernd, das deutet auf regionalen Gebrauch hin.

Möhre/Karotte «  atlas-alltagssprache

Das wird hier bestätigt.

Ich bin immer unsicher, welche Quellen ich direkt einbinden darf, deshalb hier nur der Link.



> Die Karte zeigt die Ergebnisse für die Frage nach einem ‘in der Erde gewachsenen orangefarbenen Gemüse in der abgebildeten länglichen Form’. (Es wurde also nicht nach der kleineren, runden Gemüsesorte gefragt.)



Verwendet wird ungefähr (eine detaillierte Darstellung ist im Link.)

Im Norden Mohrrübe und Wurzel
mehr zur Mitte zu: Möhre (fast ausschließlich)
darunter:  "Gelbe Rüben"
Österreich und Teile Deutschlands: "Karotte"
Schweiz "Rübli" (+ Varianten)

"Karotten" für lange Möhren wird in Deutschland vorrangig im Mainzer Gebiet verwendet, aber verstreut praktisch überall, außer im Osten. Im Thüringer Raum gibt es vereinzelte Vorkommen.
Das ist Stand 2012, wenn ich die Angaben richtig interpretiere.

Es scheint nach der Angabe von Bernd  einen rapiden Sprachwandel gegeben zu haben (z.B. durch große Handelsketten.)
REWE sorgt nun für eine Verbreitung in Sachsen.

Bei Saatgut für Kleingärten wird vorrangig "Möhren" verwendet, vereinzelt kommt aber auch "Karotte" dazu. (Das ist mein Eindruck bei der Suche nach Saatgut im Internet.) Beim Samenkauf fand ich fast nur "Möhren".


----------



## berndf

Diese Karte kommt mir mehr als merkwürdig vor. Demnach hätte ich in Hamburg das Wort _Wurzel _allenthalben hören müssen. Ich habe zuletzt in den 80ern in Hamburg gelebt. Auch damals schon haben die Supermärkte _Karotten_, vielleicht noch _Mohrrüben_ verkauft aber ganz bestimmt keine _Wurzeln_.


----------



## Sowka

Hier in Hannover kauft man Möhren.
Beispiel Edeka EDEKA Heimatliebe: Sortiment & Saison

Unter "Karotten" verstehe ich die kleinen knubbeligen; ich weiß aber, dass dieses enge Verständnis nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß ist. Allerdings fand ich die Unterscheidung nützlich.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Hier in Hannover kauft man Möhren.


Aha. Interessant. Und steht das so auch im Supermarkt angeschrieben?


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Aha. Interessant. Und steht das so auch im Supermarkt angeschrieben?


Ich meine ja; werde drauf achten. Ah, Moment: Ich habe Rewe Bio-Möhren im Kühlschrank. Kommen aus Schleswig-Holstein. Steht so auf der Tüte.


----------



## berndf

Ok, dann liegt das bei mir vielleicht daran, dass ich, wenn ich in Deutschland bin, nur sehr selten in Gegenden nördlich der Donau und noch viel weniger nördlich Taunus komme. Und wenn, dann kaufe ich kein kein Wurzelgemüse.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Diese Karte kommt mir mehr als merkwürdig vor. Demnach hätte ich in Hamburg das Wort _Wurzel _allenthalben hören müssen. Ich habe zuletzt in den 80ern in Hamburg gelebt. Auch damals schon haben die Supermärkte _Karotten_, vielleicht noch _Mohrrüben_ verkauft aber ganz bestimmt keine _Wurzeln_.


Vergleiche: (Lykurg gibt _Hamburg _im Profil an)




Lykurg said:


> Ich verstehe Karotte, Mohrrübe und Möhre selbstverständlich, spreche aber selbst (wie mein Umfeld) fast ausschließlich von _Wurzeln_.



Es scheint in Hamburg tatsächlich verbreitet  zu sein, vielleicht hängt es aber auch von  persönlichen Erfahrungen ab.


----------



## JClaudeK

Aus Hutschis Link





> Es sind im Wesentlichen sieben relativ klar abgrenzbare Wortgebrauchsräume zu sechs Varianten zu erkennen: [....] _*gelbe Rübe*_ im Süden Deutschlands (Bayern, Baden-Württemberg sowie östliches Saarland und südliches Rheinland-Pfalz)





> Im Badischen, Schwäbischen, Fränkischen und Bairischen verwendet man oft den Terminus _Gelbe Rübe_
> Wikipedia


und sogar zusammengeschrieben "Gelberübe":





Gelberübe, Gällruibli, Gellriebe - Alemannisch Lexikon


Auf einem südbadischen Markt würde ich mich beim Händler nach "Gelberüble" (das ist - auch - der Plural ) erkundigen.

Im Supermarkt nennt man sie aber wahrscheinlich "Karotten" (?).


----------



## berndf

Aus der Deutschschweiz kenne ich natürlich auch _Rüebli_.


----------



## Frieder

Meine bisherigen Wohnorte: In Lüneburg heißen sie _Wurzeln_, in München _gëibe Rüam_ in Koblenz und Aachen _Möhren_, hier im Ruhrgebiet meistens _Möhrchen_.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne niemanden, der im Großraum Hamburg (und wahrscheinlich nördliches Niedersachsen und Schleswig-Holstein) nicht alltagssprachlich dazu Wurzeln sagt.

Im Supermarkt laufen die überregional beschriftet natürlich trotzdem unter Karotten oder Möhren. Jeder kennt diese Ausdrücke, aber niemand würde in Wendungen "Erbsen und Wurzeln" stattdessen Karotten oder Möhren sagen. 

Das Wort "Mohrrübe" kenne ich natürlich auch, aber es kommt mir irgendwie fremd vor. Das wird wirklich selten verwendet und mutet mir sehr regional an. Es klingt halt so nach Rübe, nicht nach Wurzel...


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Es scheint nach der Angabe von Bernd  einen rapiden Sprachwandel gegeben zu haben (z.B. durch große Handelsketten.)
> REWE sorgt nun für eine Verbreitung in Sachsen.



Das denke ich auch. Etwas ähnliches ist bei Porree und Lauch zu beobachten. Vor 25 Jahren war Lauch im mitteldeutschen Raum überhaupt nicht bekannt und man bezeichnete allenfalls das Grüne von Zwiebeln damit. Aber alle Supermärkte bieten "Lauch" an, so dass das Wort zunehmend verbreiteter wird.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Möhre/Karotte « atlas-alltagssprache


Wie erklärt sich, dass außer im Norden das nördliche "Wurzel" auffällig in Luxembourg und in Elsass-Lothringen, und sonst nirgendwo, Gebrauch findet?


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Wie erklärt sich, dass außer im Norden das nördliche "Wurzel" auffällig in Luxembourg und in Elsass-Lothringen, und sonst nirgendwo, Gebrauch findet?



Das sind nur zwei einzelne Punkte. In Elsaß-Lothringen dominiert "Gelbe Rübe".

Jeder kann bei den Umfragen mitmachen, vielleicht sind die zwei Punkte von Personen, die selbst bzw. deren Familien ursprünglich aus dem Norden kommen.


Bei der Uhrzeit siehst du auch zwei solcher Ausreißer in Bremen und Hamburg.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> Jeder kann bei den Umfragen mitmachen, vielleicht sind die zwei Punkte von Personen, die selbst bzw. deren Familien ursprünglich aus dem Norden kommen.


Wer mitmacht, muss angeben, aus welcher Gegend er stammt.

Aber wichtig ist Folgendes:


> Bitte geben Sie bei den folgenden Fragen jeweils an, welchen Ausdruck man in Ihrer Stadt normalerweise hören würde - egal, ob es mehr Mundart oder Hochdeutsch ist.


----------



## elroy

Ach so, ich wusste nicht, dass 1 Punkt = 1 Person!


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Großeltern (im Fränkischen Sprachbereich von Thüringen) haben es immer "Gelbe Rüben" genannt.
Ich gab in Dresden aber "Möhren" an, obwohl ich natürlich für Haselbach auch "Gelbe Rüben" kannte.

Man gibt dort auch an, woher man selbst stammt und woher gegebenenfalls die Eltern stammen. (Ich habe natürlich auch viele Wörter von ihnen gelernt, sie wollten dabei aber verhindern, dass ich Dialekt lerne. Das ist nach dem Umzug nach Dresden letztlich gelungen. Für mich war Möhre das standardsprachlich neutrale Wort, diese Hypothese ist hier widerlegt.

Da relativ viele mitmachen, sind einzelne Ausreißer eher irrelevant. Allerdings werden sie zunehmen, da die Bevölkerung immer reise- und umzugsfreudiger wird und die Kinder neue Wörter aufnehmen.

Dazu kommt Marketing und Politik, die eher nach Vereinheitlichung streben.

Ich selbst habe "Gelbe Rüben" als Dialektausdruck gehört "Gelwa Ruhm" - und sie bei meiner Frage auch nicht beachtet.
Was ich nicht wusste, dass es keinen einzelnen Ausdruck gibt, der im Großen und überall als neutral betrachtet wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ach so, ich wusste nicht, dass 1 Punkt = 1 Person!


Nicht unbedingt! Wenn mehrere Antworten aus derselben Stadt eingehen, bildet das vermutlich nur einen Punkt.

Am Ende der Umfrage muss man noch einen kleinen "Fragebogen" ausfüllen.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Meine Großeltern (im Fränkischen Sprachbereich von Thüringen) haben es immer "Gelbe Rüben" genannt.


So kenne ich das auch aus dem Rheinfränkischen (_Gelleriewe_), standardsprachlich verwende ich "Karotten".  Dass man die Dinger auch als "Wurzeln" bezeichnet, war mir neu.  Darunter hätte ich eher sowas wie Schwarzwurzeln verstanden.


----------



## Alemanita

Seitdem ich einmal in den Niederlanden Urlaub gemacht habe, ist mir "wortelen" für Mohrrüben/Karotten geläufig, da dieses Wort auf einem Schild unter dem Produkt prangte und es mir sofort einleuchtete: klar, das sind Wurzeln! Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass diese Bezeichnung, also auf Hochdeutsch "Wurzeln", noch so weit nordöstlich von den Niederlanden entfernt, im Alltag gebraucht wird. Da schimmert doch der Einfluss der plattdeutschen Sprache durch.
wortelen in het Duits - uitmuntend
Niederdeutsche Sprache – Wikipedia


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Sir werden es interessant finden daß man hier in Wales, auf Walisisch, Moron für Karotte sagt.


----------



## Frank78

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> Sir werden es interessant finden daß man hier in Wales, auf Walisisch, Moron für Karotte sagt.



Do you know the etymology? Did the Vikings bring the word to Wales?


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Frank78 said:


> Do you know the etymology? Did the Vikings bring the word to Wales?


Es tut mir leid aber ich habe in meinen Wortbüchen versucht und habe da nichts gefunden. Guten Appetit!


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Do you know the etymology? Did the Vikings bring the word to Wales?


According to Wiktionary it is a loan from Old English _moran, _plural of _more=carrot, parsnip._


----------



## Hutschi

Zitiert nach: Woher kommt Möhre | Wortherkunft von Möhre | wissen.de

WAHRIG HERKUNFTSWÖRTERBUCH
*



			Möhre
		
Click to expand...

*


> ...
> ♦
> mhd. _mor(c)he, _ahd. _moraha, more; _geht zusammen mit altengl. _more, moru, _auf westgerm. _*murhon _„Möhre“ ..
> 
> ; verwandt mit
> ...
> russ. _morkov_ „Wildgemüse, Möhre“
Click to expand...


Ich habe leicht gekürzt. Man sieht, dass es ein sehr altes und sehr verbreitetes Wort ist. Das deutet auch auf eine weite Nutzung der Pflanze.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich wendete mich an eine Verkäuferin, die die Kunden betreute. Sie meinte, ich solle "Karotten" eingeben. Das funktionierte dann, obwohl es keine Karotten sondern Möhren waren.





Hutschi said:


> Duden:
> Karotte
> *[zarte, junge] Möhre [einer kleinen, runden Art]*
> Herkunftälter niederländisch karote < französisch carotte < lateinisch carota < griechisch karōtón = Möhre, Karotte


Die eckigen Klammern deute ich so, dass ›Karotte‹ zwei Bedeutungen hat – eine speziellere (Möhren einer kleinen, runden Art) und eine allgemeine (Möhre). Hier in Westfalen spricht man von ›Möhren‹. Beim Rewe heißen die Dinger aber tatsächlich ›Karotten‹, z. B. „Karotten mit Grün“, PLU 265 (siehe hier), das ist die Nummer, die an der Kasse eingegeben wird, wenn kein Etikett an den Möhren ist. Rewe dürfte diese Codes und Bezeichnungen einfach übernehmen, d. h. der _*Re*visionsverband der *We*stkauf-Genossenschaften_ macht hier keine Sprachpolitik. Ich nehme an, dass diese Bezeichnungen deutschlandweit gelten.


Sowka said:


> Ah, Moment: Ich habe Rewe Bio-Möhren im Kühlschrank. Kommen aus Schleswig-Holstein. Steht so auf der Tüte.


Ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass keine Sprachpolitik gemacht wird


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist keine "bewusste" Sprachpolitik, und doch ist es faktisch eine. Das liegt daran, dass man Varianten vermeidet.

Es wäre kein Problem, Synonyme einzuprogrammiren.

Das nicht zu tun, ist Sprachpolitik, wenn auch nicht systematisch zu Gunsten einzelner Wörter.

Es bedeutet: "Ich bin nicht kundenorientiert." 
Es stehen ja nicht mal die gleichen Begriffe in der Kasse und an den Waren.
Die Verkäuferin hat es mir erklärt, was ich machen musste, und so habe ich mich trotzdem bei ihr bedankt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es wäre kein Problem, Synonyme einzuprogrammiren.


Doch. Es würde ja offensichtlich nicht reichen, ›Möhren‹ und ›Karotten‹ einzuprogrammieren. Es gibt viele verschiedene regionale Begriffe, s. o. Viel praktischer ist es da doch, wenn man sich auf eine Standardbezeichnung einigt.


Hutschi said:


> Es bedeutet: "Ich bin nicht kundenorientiert."


So krass würde ich das nicht sehen.

Und sieh doch mal das Positive: die Schaffung von Kommunikationsanlässen  Ist doch langweilig, wenn alle immer nur auf (kleinere oder größere) Bildschirme starren und nicht mehr miteinander reden


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Es bedeutet: "Ich bin nicht kundenorientiert."



Ein Lob auf die polyglotten Marktfrauen und -männer in meinem Wohnort: Obwohl sie ihr Produkt als _Gelberuhm_ (Gelbe Rübe) bezeichnen, verstehen sie auf Anhieb, wen ein Neigsschlaafter oder Neigschmeckter (Hereingeschleifter, Hereingeschmeckter=Zugezogener) nach Möhren oder Karotten fragt. DAS ist kundenorientiert!


----------



## berndf

Alemanita said:


> Gelbe*ruhm*


Wo ist das? (Oder meinst du _Rüem_?)


----------



## Alemanita

Das ist in Oberfranken.
Nein, hier wird Gelbe Rüben wie Gelberuhm ausgesprochen.
Hier ein Beleg eines Mundartdichters (Wolfgang Buck):
Titel: Des vom Schweinebrodn (=Das (Lied) vom Schweinebraten)
(...)
do schäli an sellerie und gelberuhm
und zwiebln
do nehmi an bederla
(...)
... da schäle ich einen Sellerie und Gelbe Rüben
und Zwiebeln
da nehme ich (ein bisschen) Petersilie ...
Weitere Belegstelle: User Putzi im Glubbforum (=Forum des 1. FC Nürnberg, vulgo der Club, fränkisch Der Glubb)
auf die Frage: Erkennungszeichen? antwortet besagter User: Gelberuhm im Mund.
2. Bundesliga 2017/2018 - Glubbforum


----------



## berndf

Alemanita said:


> Das ist in Oberfranken.


Ah, alles klar. Danke. Sowohl im Bairischen als auch im Schwäbisch/Alemannischen hätte ich auf jeden Fall einen Diphthong erwartet. Aber Fränggisch, das passt dann.


----------



## eduardgrabher

Hutschi said:


> Meine Großeltern (im Fränkischen Sprachbereich von Thüringen) haben es immer "Gelbe Rüben" genannt.
> Ich gab in Dresden aber "Möhren" an, obwohl ich natürlich für Haselbach auch "Gelbe Rüben" kannte.
> 
> Man gibt dort auch an, woher man selbst stammt und woher gegebenenfalls die Eltern stammen. (Ich habe natürlich auch viele Wörter von ihnen gelernt, sie wollten dabei aber verhindern, dass ich Dialekt lerne. Das ist nach dem Umzug nach Dresden letztlich gelungen. Für mich war Möhre das standardsprachlich neutrale Wort, diese Hypothese ist hier widerlegt.
> 
> Da relativ viele mitmachen, sind einzelne Ausreißer eher irrelevant. Allerdings werden sie zunehmen, da die Bevölkerung immer reise- und umzugsfreudiger wird und die Kinder neue Wörter aufnehmen.
> 
> Dazu kommt Marketing und Politik, die eher nach Vereinheitlichung streben.
> 
> Ich selbst habe "Gelbe Rüben" als Dialektausdruck gehört "Gelwa Ruhm" - und sie bei meiner Frage auch nicht beachtet.
> Was ich nicht wusste, dass es keinen einzelnen Ausdruck gibt, der im Großen und überall als neutral betrachtet wird.



Weder noch. Bei uns sagt man (Memmingen)hauptsächlich  gelbe Rübe.  An zweiter Stelle kommt dann Karotte. Möhre überhaupt nicht


----------



## Hutschi

*


*



> Die Karte zeigt die Ergebnisse für die Frage nach einem ‘in der Erde gewachsenen orangefarbenen Gemüse in der abgebildeten länglichen Form’. (Es wurde also nicht nach der kleineren, runden Gemüsesorte gefragt.)


Quelle: Möhre/Karotte «  atlas-alltagssprache

Der Atlas gibt noch u.a. auch folgende Erklärung an:



> Es sind im Wesentlichen sieben relativ klar abgrenzbare Wortgebrauchsräume zu sechs Varianten zu erkennen: _Wurzel_ im äußersten Norden und Nordwesten, _Mohrrübe_ im Nordosten, _Möhre_ im Westen und Mittelosten, _gelbe Rübe_ im Süden Deutschlands (Bayern, Baden-Württemberg sowie östliches Saarland und südliches Rheinland-Pfalz) und in Vorarlberg, _Rübli_ in der Schweiz und in Liechtenstein sowie _Karotte_ in Österreich (außer Vorarlberg), in Südtirol und – ganz auffällig – im Gebiet der alten Kurpfalz.



Es stimmt stark mit der Diskussion überein.
Sprachwandel durch Handelsketten ist nicht zu erkennen.

Edit: Der Atlas beruht auf Angaben von freiwillig Mitmachenden aus den jeweiligen Gegenden. Entsprechende Umfragen gibt es für viele Begriffe.


----------



## Frank78

Das Karotte in Deutschland so wenig verbreitet ist, überrascht mich jetzt doch. In den Medien und Geschäften scheint es dagegen das verbreitetste Wort zu sein.


----------



## Frieder

Des Deutschen liebstes Mischgemüse "Erbsen und Möhren" habe ich noch nie unter einem anderen Namen gesehen (nicht: "Erbsen und Karotten", "Erbsen und (Mohr-)Rüben", "Erbsen und Wurzeln"). Da hat sich die Möhre ganz eindeutig durchgesetzt.

EDIT: Von einem großen Hersteller mit Hauptsitz in Hamburg gibt's tatsächlich "Erbsen und Karotten" als TK-Produkt.


----------



## manfy

Frank78 said:


> Das Karotte in Deutschland so wenig verbreitet ist, überrascht mich jetzt doch. In den Medien und Geschäften scheint es dagegen das verbreitetste Wort zu sein.


Vorsicht! Du musst dir auch die Details in Hutschis Link durchlesen um das bewerten zu können, z.B.


> Als Produktbezeichnungen auf Verpackungen sind in Deutschland praktisch nur _Möhren_ und _Karotten_ üblich, in Österreich überwiegt _Karotten_.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bezeichnung Karotten irgendwo im deutschen Sprachraum unbekannt ist.
Als Kind hab ich die Dinger nur als _Mean _gekannt. Das ist der südöstliche dialektale Ausdruck für _Möhren_. Erst in TV-Comics hat mir Bugs Bunny _Karotten _beigebracht. Ich denke, in vielen Teilen Österreichs gilt Karotten als Supermarktbegriff, ansonsten sind diverse dialektale Versionen von Möhren zu hören.


----------



## Hutschi

In dem Bereich, wo ich wohnte, sind die kleinen runden Möhren gemeint mit Karotten. So hatte ich es auch in der Schule gelernt.
Die sind im Bild nicht betrachtet.
Das muss man auch beachten.

Und: Diese Unterscheidung gilt nicht überall. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie noch irgendwo systematisch gilt.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Das Karotte in Deutschland so wenig verbreitet ist, überrascht mich jetzt doch. In den Medien und Geschäften scheint es dagegen das verbreitetste Wort zu sein.


Wie auch in zitierten Kommentaren am Ende des Artikels bestätigt, scheint es einen Registerunterschied zu geben und wenn explizit noch _Alltagsgebrauch_ gefragt wurde, haben die Antworten wahrscheinlich einen gewissen Bias. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass viele, die in der heimischen Küche von _Möhren_, etc. sprechen, im Geschäft dann doch nach _Karotten _fragen. Auf die Frage nach _Alltagsgebrauch_ haben diese Probanden dann wahrscheinlich nicht _Karotte _antworten, obwohl sie das Wort durchaus verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei mir war der Unterschied die Form der Möhre, als ich mich beteiligt habe. (Das entscheidende Kriterium).
Ohne die "längliche Form" hätte ich auch "Karotte" angegeben.

In den Regeln geht es aber tatsächlich um *Alltagssprache in den Regionen*.



> Besonders deutliche regionale Unterschiede weist die Alltagssprache auf. Für den 'Atlas zur deutschen Alltagssprache' werden neben* regionalen Varianten des Wortschatzes *auch solche zur Aussprache, zu den grammatischen Formen oder auch zu Formen der Anrede erhoben.





> *Wie wird erhoben?*​Die verschiedenen regionalen Varianten werden über Internetumfragen, also per indirekter Methode, an zahlreichen Orten im deutschsprachigen Raum erhoben*. Dabei wird nicht nach der individuellen Gebrauchsform der Internetnutzer gefragt, sondern nach dem "normalen ortsüblichen Sprachgebrauch".* In den Umfrageformularen, die online zugänglich sind und auch online ausgefüllt werden, gibt es zu jeder Frage sowohl vorgegebene Antwortmöglichkeiten als auch ein Freitext-Feld, in dem weitere Angaben gemacht werden können.​


Quelle: atlas-alltagssprache

Der Bias ist also vorhanden und beabsichtigt.

Allerdings habe ich selbst überregionale Varianten angegeben, wenn sie in Dresden üblich sind. Dass ich aus Thüringen stamme, habe ich dabei so berücksichtigt, dass ich itzgründisch-fränkische Ausdrücke vermieden habe. (Gelbe Rüben)


----------



## elroy

flame said:


> In Österreich wird ausschließlich "Karotte" verwendet; "Möhre" wird verstanden, klingt in useren Ohren aber doch eher fremd.





manfy said:


> Als Kind hab ich die Dinger nur als _Mean _gekannt. Das ist der südöstliche dialektale Ausdruck für _Möhren_. Erst in TV-Comics hat mir Bugs Bunny _Karotten _beigebracht. Ich denke, in vielen Teilen Österreichs gilt Karotten als Supermarktbegriff, ansonsten sind diverse dialektale Versionen von Möhren zu hören.


Diese beiden Ansichten bezüglich des Gebrauchs in Österreich scheinen sich komplett zu widersprechen. Zum Glück wird aber immerhin in beiden Fällen die Meinung vertreten, dass beide Begriffe verstanden werden!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Diese beiden Ansichten bezüglich des Gebrauchs in Österreich scheinen sich komplett zu widersprechen.


Die Aussagen beziehen sich auf unterschiedliche Zeiten.


----------



## elroy

Kannst Du bitte darauf eingehen? Danke!


----------



## berndf

flame said:


> In Österreich *wird* ausschließlich "Karotte" verwendet;


(Gegenwart)


manfy said:


> *Als Kind* hab ich die Dinger nur als _Mean _gekannt.


(Dass @manfy ein Kind war liegt, wie ich aus anderen Unterhaltungen mit ihm weiß, schon eine gute Weile zurück.)


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> in vielen Teilen Österreichs *gilt* Karotten als Supermarktbegriff, ansonsten *sind* diverse dialektale Versionen von Möhren zu hören.


Gegenwart.

Außerdem stammt die Aussage von @flame von 2006. Das gilt schon nicht mehr als Gegenwart!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Außerdem stammt die Aussage von @flame von 2006. Das gilt schon nicht mehr als Gegenwart!


Ich denke doch. Es gibt zwei große Einschnitte in der jüngeren österreichischen Geschichte mit deutlichen Auswirkungen auf die Alltagssprache: Der Siegeszug von Kabel- und Satellitenfernsehen und die EU-Mitgliedschaft. 2006 liegt komfortabel nach beiden Ereignissen.


elroy said:


> Gegenwart.


In _Teilen_ Österreichs. Wie groß diese sind, wäre vielleicht interessant rauszufinden. Interessant ist, dass die beiden blauen Punkte (_Möhre_) in @Hutschis Karte beide in der Steiermark liegen, die Gegend, von der auch @manfy explizit sprach. Ich kenne vor allem die NO-Region (Wien und Niederösterreich) und dort habe ich noch nie irgendeine Variante von _Möhre_ gehört.


----------



## elroy

„In *vielen* Teilen“. Ich glaube, der Tenor der Aussage als Ganze ist klar. Wenn man sie liest, bekommt man genau den gegenteiligen Eindruck von dem, den man bei der Aussage von @flame bekommt.  Ich bin gespannt, was @manfy dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> „In *vielen* Teilen“. Ich glaube, der Tenor der Aussage als Ganze ist klar.


Wie gesagt:


berndf said:


> Wie groß diese sind, wäre vielleicht interessant rauszufinden


Ich hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen: _Wie groß diese *wirklich* sind, wäre vielleicht interessant rauszufinden_. Aus meinem Beitrag war eigentlich zu entnehmen, dass ich an sein "vielen" ein Fragezeichen setzten möchte, zumindest was die jüngere Zeit (die letzten 25-30 Jahre) angeht.


----------



## Sowka

Auch aus Niedersachsen gibt es eine Neuerung zu melden: Gerade habe ich

"Niedersächsische *Rübli*"

erworben.  Rübli, in Niedersachsen! Was bedeutet  das? Weltoffenheit


----------



## Demiurg

Sowka said:


> Gerade habe ich
> 
> "Niedersächsische *Rübli*"
> 
> erworben.  Rübli, in Niedersachsen! Was bedeutet  das? Weltoffenheit



Womöglich ein Reimport / Grauimport aus der Schweiz.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Womöglich ein Reimport / Grauimport aus der Schweiz.


Kaum. Wie in Deutschland üblich (z.B. bei _Müsli_ statt _Müesli_), wurde hier mal wieder das _e_ verschluckt, was sich für jemanden, der mit Schweizer Mundart vertraut ist, sehr merkwürdig anhört. Auf jeden Fall würde man das in der Schweiz nie so schreiben. Man würde wenn, dann die Strichelchen weglassen, wie beim _Üetliberg_, der heute offiziell_ Uetliberg_ geschrieben wird.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Auf jeden Fall würde man das in der Schweiz nie so schreiben.



Das war auch scherzhaft gemeint.  Offenbar hat Edeka da eine Kampagne mit Betonung auf "Heimat" und "Bio" gestartet:



> „Erdige Brandenburger", „Osnabrücker Herzen", „Scharfe Niedersachsen" oder „Sachsen-Anhalter Rübli" – mehr als 100 unterschiedliche Artikel von Obst und Gemüse aus der Region – verkauft die EDEKA Minden-Hannover ab sofort unter der neuen Marke EDEKA Heimatliebe in ihren Märkten.



Und "Rübli" klingt doch viel heimeliger als das harte "Karotten" .


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Und "Rübli" klingt doch viel heimeliger als das harte "Karotten" .


https://praxistipps.focus.de/moehren-und-karotten-gibt-es-einen-unterschied_101167

Focus meint:


> In der gehobenen Gastronomie wird meistens der Name Karotte verwendet, da dieser eleganter klingt.



Also hart - und elegant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Grauimport aus der Schweiz.
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaum.
Click to expand...

Es könnte ein "Import aus Baden" sein.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Auf Schweizer Hochdeutsch heisst es "Karotten", nicht "Rüebli". So sind sie in den Lebensmittelläden auch angeschrieben. Nur auf Schweizerdeutsch (d.h. im Dialekt) sagt man "Rüebli", und nicht "Karotte".


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> „In *vielen* Teilen“. Ich glaube, der Tenor der Aussage als Ganze ist klar. Wenn man sie liest, bekommt man genau den gegenteiligen Eindruck von dem, den man bei der Aussage von @flame bekommt.  Ich bin gespannt, was @manfy dazu zu sagen hat.


Spät aber doch, hier meine Antwort:
Ich führe die gegenteilige Meinung auf allgemeinen Sprachwandel zurück - speziell auf die Tatsache, dass dialektale Ausdrucksformen oft und vermehrt verpönt werden - sogar am Land! Wenn ich selbst jetzt in einen Supermarkt ginge und eine Verkäuferin fragte, die in Standarddeutsch antwortet, würde ich wohl auch nur nach Karotten fragen. Wenn sie jedoch im Dialekt antwortet, wäre ich geneigt, nach 'Mean' (also Möhren) zu fragen.

In meiner Region der Südoststeiermark und des Südburgenlands weiß ich, dass der Dialektbegriff 'Mean' wahrscheinlich allen Leuten über 25 bekannt ist und ich bilde mir ein, dass ich diese Begriffe auch bei Freunden in Tirol, Oberösterreich und Kärnten gehört habe (ebenso in dialektaler Form). Außerdem streame ich immer wieder gerne Kabarettprogramme, die in Österreich oft auf Dialekt aufgesetzt sind, und glaube es auch dort schon mehrmals vernommen zu haben, wobei ich aber nicht genau weiß, aus welcher Region die einzelnen Kabarettisten kamen.

Da es sich bei dieser Umfrage um eine online-Umfrage handelt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass viele Teilnehmer sich vor Dialektworten scheuen weil sie oft nicht wissen, wie man Dialekt schreiben soll/muss und deshalb das Standardwort Karotte angegeben haben. Ausserdem kann man davon ausgehen, dass online Umfragen ja hauptsächlich jüngere Bevölkerungsschichten widerspiegeln, da die Alten ja keine Zeit für sowas haben (und viele ältere Menschen mit Computer und Internet ja gar nichts anfangen können).
Fazit: Bei diesen Karten ist schon gewisse Vorsicht geboten. Die Resultate sind sicherlich nicht in Stein gemeiselt, geben aber nichtsdestoweniger einen guten Überblick von durchschnittlichem Sprachgebrauch.

PS: Diese neunte Runde, die auch die Möhren/Karottenfrage enthält, wurde im Jahr 2012 durchgeführt (Details zur 9. Runde).
Im Pilotprojekt ca. 2002 fanden sich noch mehr Möhren in der Steiermark und in Kärnten <hier>.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Nachteil ist, dass es keine Umfrage gibt für den Fall, dass Möhren und Karotten verschiedene Bedeutung haben.
Bei uns sind Karotten ein Spezialfall: kleine runde Möhren. In Handelsketten wird das nicht mehr beachtet,
auf Wochenmärkten zum Teil schon.
( ...)


----------



## manfy

Interessant! Runde Karotten kenne ich gar nicht aber laut dieser schweizer Webpage werden sie dort auch _Pariser Karotten_ genannt (mit Rüebli als Allgemeinbezeichnung für die Gemüseart).

In der oben unter #73 verlinkten Grafik des Pilotprojekts von der Uni Münster scheinen auch noch die Namen _Wotten, Murle, Motten, Merle_ auf. Es war damals anscheinend noch möglich, auch alternative lokale Ausdrücke anzugeben.


----------



## elroy

Danke, @manfy!

Mir ging es nicht um die Karten. Die gegenteilige Meinung, auf die ich mich bezog, wurde 2006 hier im Forum von einem anderen österreichischen Mitglied vertreten, der meinte, in Österreich werde "ausschließlich" _Karotte_ verwendet und _Möhre_ klinge "eher fremd": 


flame said:


> In Österreich wird ausschließlich "Karotte" verwendet; "Möhre" wird verstanden, klingt in useren Ohren aber doch eher fremd.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier habe ich einen recht aktuellen Beitrag gefunden zum Kontrast rund - lang:
Möhren und Karotten – gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied?
Allerdings ohne regionale Zuordnung der Form.


> Christian Glass:
> Der Unterschied zwischen Möhren und Karotten​Es ist allerdings in erster Linie nicht die Farbe, sondern die Form, die das Wurzelgemüse entweder zu einer Möhre oder einer Karotte macht. Kürzer und eher rund gewachsen? Das sind Karotten. Lange und verkehrt kegelförmige Rüben werden hingegen als Möhren bezeichnet. Diese Unterscheidung gilt auch in der Agrarwissenschaft.


9.6.2022

So habe ich den Unterschied auch schon in der Schule gelernt. Es war eine 10-klassige polytechnische allgemeinbildende Oberschule, an der ich vor der Abiturstufe 8 Jahre lang gelernt gehabt hatte.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Danke, @manfy!
> 
> Mir ging es nicht um die Karten. Die gegenteilige Meinung, auf die ich mich bezog, wurde 2006 hier im Forum von einem anderen österreichischen Mitglied vertreten, der meinte, in Österreich werde "ausschließlich" _Karotte_ verwendet und _Möhre_ klinge "eher fremd":


Ja, aber dafür gilt prinzipiell das gleiche. 
Dazu kommt vielleicht noch, dass flame - genauso wie ich - fälschlicherweise zu stark verallgmeinert hat. Österreich ist zwar klein aber doch nicht so klein, dass jeder jeden kennt. Ich war im Laufe der Jahre schon viel unterwegs und da schnappt man - auch ganz nebenbei - unterschiedliche Wörter auf, ohne sich dessen in dem Moment bewusst zu sein. Wenn man sich dann bei Fragen wie jener in diesem Thread Gedanken macht, kommt das Unterbewusstsein und sagt: "Das hast du doch schon hier und dort und dort gehört" und wenn diese Orte ausreichend flächendeckend sind, macht man sich das Bild, dass das Wort wohl im ganzen Land bekannt sein wird, wenn auch nicht überall gleich häufig angewandt.


----------



## Hutschi

Bundesinformationszentrum Landwirtschaft: Möhren





> Möhre spitz & lang – Karotte rund & kurz​Umgangssprachlich werden die Bezeichnungen Möhre und Karotte synonym verwendet. In der Produktion und im Verkauf hingegen werden Sorten, die eher rundliche, kurze und dicke Rüben bilden, als Karotten bezeichnet, Sorten mit länglichen, walzenförmigen bis spitzen Rüben hingegen als Möhren.


Allerdings stimmt das für den Verkauf in Dresden nicht mehr.

Ich habe diese offizielle  Seite für die Definition in der BRD herausgesucht, als zuverlässigeren Beleg.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Bundesinformationszentrum Landwirtschaft: Möhren
> 
> 
> 
> In der Produktion und im Verkauf hingegen werden Sorten, die eher rundliche, kurze und dicke Rüben bilden, als Karotten bezeichnet, Sorten mit länglichen, walzenförmigen bis spitzen Rüben hingegen als Möhren.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe diese offizielle Seite für die Definition in der BRD herausgesucht, als zuverlässigeren Beleg.
Click to expand...


Aus dem Impressum:


> Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung (BLE)
> Deichmanns Aue 29
> 53179 Bonn



Bonn liegt laut deiner Karte oben im 'Möhrenland', also unterstelle ich hier eine gewisse Voreingenommenheit.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Demiurg said:


> Aus dem Impressum:
> 
> 
> Bonn liegt laut deiner Karte oben im 'Möhrenland', also unterstelle ich hier eine gewisse Voreingenommenheit.





> Möhre spitz & lang – Karotte rund & kurz​Umgangssprachlich werden die Bezeichnungen Möhre und Karotte synonym verwendet. In der Produktion und im Verkauf hingegen werden Sorten, die eher rundliche, kurze und dicke Rüben bilden, als Karotten bezeichnet, Sorten mit länglichen, walzenförmigen bis spitzen Rüben hingegen als Möhren.


 Im Laden wird meistens alles als Karotte bezeichnet, darüber hatten wir weiter oben ja schon diskutiert. Vielleicht beachten die Fachleute (Landwirte und Zwischenhändler) den Unterschied, aber Otto Normalverbraucher kennt ihn für gewöhnlich nicht. Ich würde sagen, auch Deutschlerner brauchen sich um dieses Detail nicht zu kümmern.


----------



## Hutschi

In Österreich ist Standard Karotte ohne Unterscheidung der Form.
In der BRD ist Standard als Oberbegriff Möhre mit zwei formabhängigen Unterbegriffen.
Umgangssprachlich gibt es viele Bezeichnungen. Ich habe in mehreren Wörterbüchern nachgeschlagen.
Für die Schweiz kenne ich den dortigen Standard nicht.

Bei REWE in Dresden werden im Verkaufssystem jetzt sowohl Karotte als auch Möhre verwendet, ohne die fachsprachliche Unterscheidung.
Edit: typo


----------



## Hutschi

Kurze Zusammenfassung zur Schweiz:
Ich habe mehrere Schweizer Wörterbücher durchgesehen, demnach gibt es im Wesentlichen zwei kontextabhängige deutsche Formen, die anderen Sprachen habe ich weggelassen.
Karotte (schweizer hochdeutsch)
Rüebli (schweizerdeutsch) - auch in hochdeutschen Texten in Alltagssprache eingestreut, siehe aber


διαφορετικός said:


> Auf Schweizer Hochdeutsch heisst es "Karotten", nicht "Rüebli". So sind sie in den Lebensmittelläden auch angeschrieben. Nur auf Schweizerdeutsch (d.h. im Dialekt) sagt man "Rüebli", und nicht "Karotte".



Ich denke, es ist abhängig vom Stil.
Auch auf Hochdeutsch habe ich in Wädenswil, Zürich und Affoltern oft "Rüebli" gehört. Das sind die Orte, in denen ich recht oft war.)



Karotten in allen Facetten
Damit sind alle Sorten gemeint.
Pariser Karotte - sind die kleinen runden, wie andere schon erwähnten.
Quelle: Karotte / Bundkarotte
Es entspricht meinen eigenen Beobachtungen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Auch auf Hochdeutsch habe ich in Wädenswil, Zürich und Affoltern oft "Rüebli" gehört.


Das finde ich komisch. Die Endung "-li" gehört für mich nur zum Dialekt, und der Laut "üe" passt auch nicht zum Hochdeutschen.


----------



## Sowka

διαφορετικός said:


> Das finde ich komisch. Die Endung "-li" gehört für mich nur zum Dialekt, und der Laut "üe" passt auch nicht zum Hochdeutschen.


Ich denke, die Leute sprechen vielleicht nicht "rein Hochdeutsch" und "rein Dialekt". Auch ich mische etwas lokal oder individuell gefärbte Wörter, auch Importe aus anderen Sprachen, in meinen Sprachfluss, sofern ich nicht gerade eine hochoffizielle Rede halte. 

Edit: Und wenn das Menschen sind, die mit Touristen umgehen, werden sie vielleicht extra etwas Lokalkolorit mit einflechten, um es für die Touristen interessant zu machen.


----------

